# Discus breeding HELP please



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

SO, i've got 3 week old babies...... in not the ideal situation. 90 gal community tank, 1/3 sectioned off the for the discus family. New discus baby tank set up on sat night, not exactly ready for the babies. New tank has been well seeded in the filter, substrate, and water.

So heres my concern, the mom and dad, seem to be getting aggressive to each other. Almost continuously circling each other, as well as small charges. Whats going on?? i have lots of theories, but this being my first time experience, my lack of experience isn't helping answer any questions.

If you have any insight, please let me know.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

someguy said:


> SO, i've got 3 week old babies...... in not the ideal situation. 90 gal community tank, 1/3 sectioned off the for the discus family. New discus baby tank set up on sat night, not exactly ready for the babies. New tank has been well seeded in the filter, substrate, and water.
> 
> So heres my concern, the mom and dad, seem to be getting aggressive to each other. Almost continuously circling each other, as well as small charges. Whats going on?? i have lots of theories, but this being my first time experience, my lack of experience isn't helping answer any questions.
> 
> If you have any insight, please let me know.


Were they 3 weeks from egg laying or 3 weeks from free swimming. Please check my thread under the title - Looking Good- Confirmed Discus Mating pair.
If the babies are 3 weeks from free swimming, they should be pulled out in a 10G grow out tank, with the same water parameters. Do daily W/C & feed with life brine shrimps. The first 45 days are critical time.

The young parents start getting aggressive to possess their babies, and also the babies are sucking hard on their backs, creating cuts & discomforts.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Three week old fry are a strain on the parents and as a result it's not uncommon to see some aggression/fighting amongst the parents. As Peter suggested it's time to move the fry into their own tank.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah this what my instincts told me. I've moved them into a 20g super tall. they're responding very well. The parents are somewhat aggressive now, but mostly just irritated. 

From what i understand, it'll be a couple months from now, and they'll be semi-mature, ready for new homes.


----------

